# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann - 11.56 One-Handed Average



## Yes We Can! (Oct 16, 2017)

These are competitive times in German speedcubing, so I'm really happy to still be able to break national records, especially in what's become sort of my pet event in the last year or two. These solves were my first official solves of the competition, on Saturday morning, which normally isn't the best condition, but this time I felt really fresh and alert. It was also the first time ever I used this particular SM in competition, so the cube was fresh, too. The average ranks me 2nd in Europe and 11th in the world!

Times: 12.58, 11.10, (12.90), (10.41), 11.00
Competition: Suisse Toy Fast Fingers, round 1. 
Cube: GAN Air 356 SM (green GES nuts)


----------

